# Price for 50 lbs of potatoes?



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I've seen a few mention buying 50 pound bags of potatoes and wondering what you're paying for them.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I've paid as little as $10 or as much as $14....really bugs me when there's rotten ones in the Save Alot bags but I normally will buy from a local produce stand with better luck!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cliff, DH and I picked up 50lbs of good looking red potatoes at the Farmers Market in Nashville last saturday. Some of these suckers were huge, and not near one of them were bad and have a great flavor. They dont taste rooty like store bought potatoes taste~ We paid $12.00


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

best trick to tell if there is a rotten potato is to put your nose right up to it and sniff...
I saw them last week for 12.99 in northeastern PA


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Last time I BOUGHT potatoes, they were $4.50. It's hardly worth planting them, but I put in 400 row feet of them this year - Yukon Gold, Reds and Kennebec.


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

I just paid $10 for 50lb on the Eastern Shore of VA. Not one rotten one.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

At our flea market/auction,12. for 50 lbs of reds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

$25.00 as of right now at my favorite farm market..they were $17.00 last year! I'm friend's w/the owner of the market..she told me to wait until the end of next month to see if the price will come down a bit from the people they buy them from...$8.00 increase because of the crazy weather affecting everyones crop.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I can get 50# for about $19 this week.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Cheapest I've found here is $17 -- and they weren't good "keepers" -- more the baking type. Local potatoes didn't do well this year, so I expect that price to go up. My potatoes didn't do anything at ALL, so I expect to have to pay it


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Just bought 100# for 7.98/50lb.... At Cash and Carry..... 

Always try to get them there as they last so much longer than the supermarket potatoes


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

beaglebiz said:


> best trick to tell if there is a rotten potato is to put your nose right up to it and sniff...
> I saw them last week for 12.99 in northeastern PA


If you are near Maine Source, they have 50# B size for $10.99 this week. Last week we got 50# reds for $11.99 We went in looking for the others they had, but saw these for $12.99, then they rang up cheaper. 

PSA: A word of caution on sniffing your potatoes. Be careful when smelling anything that may have mold. Quite a few years ago I was watching a show about a guy who was having reconstructive facial surgery. Turns out he had smelled a piece of bread and mold got into his sinus cavity. It caused a horrendous infection. He lost his entire face from his eyes down to his mouth. I have never smelled anything that has the possiblity of transferring mold into my sinus cavity since I watched that show. I taught my kids the same thing. I am not a germaphobe (sp) by any means, but it really scared me. :hijacked: 

Back to our discussion about potatoes....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I recently got 60 lbs for $11. Mine got dug and eaten by something so I was stuck with buying store potatoes. 

Got 7 quarts canned yesterday. Have to do more tonight. The potatoes were starting to turn green from being exposed to light before I bought them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Cliff said:


> I've seen a few mention buying 50 pound bags of potatoes and wondering what you're paying for them.


I've paid 9-12. I am kind of expecting to pay up to $20 this year though because of rising prices.
It depends on where you get them. The last few years I have found them at a hardware store that sells a lot of nursery supplies.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I paid $6.00 for a 20-pound bag of new potatoes from a farm stand two weeks ago. 

Sorry, don't recall what they were charging for 50 pounds.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

strawberrygirl said:


> If you are near Maine Source, they have 50# B size for $10.99 this week. Last week we got 50# reds for $11.99 We went in looking for the others they had, but saw these for $12.99, then they rang up cheaper.
> 
> PSA: A word of caution on sniffing your potatoes. Be careful when smelling anything that may have mold. Quite a few years ago I was watching a show about a guy who was having reconstructive facial surgery. Turns out he had smelled a piece of bread and mold got into his sinus cavity. It caused a horrendous infection. He lost his entire face from his eyes down to his mouth. I have never smelled anything that has the possiblity of transferring mold into my sinus cavity since I watched that show. I taught my kids the same thing. I am not a germaphobe (sp) by any means, but it really scared me. :hijacked:
> 
> Back to our discussion about potatoes....


thanks for both tips!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

hows the best way to store a sack like this?? I just usually leave the open sack in the basement, and take what I need, but with the local sale (Mainesource), I might buy a few bags...any tips??


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I stick them in laundry baskets open to the air. When they start to sprout or get soft, I can what is left.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

$9 here for 50# of red potatoes. They are .18 per lb.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

About $12 for 50 lbs here in S central PA.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

known as "potato day"! Around 8-10 acres are planted with varying types and the crowds line up at the gate at the crack of dawn, although the actual harvest time won't start until 10am. The line of cars will literally stretch for over half a mile or more! Then at the chosen time, the gate is opened and everyone rushes in and are directed to park around the perimeter of the spud field. Anticipation mounts as the owner drives the tractor with the attached digger onto the dirt and starts down the first row. Immediately, the waiting crowd scurrys out like devouring locusts and begin grabbing and throwing tators into boxes, bags or any other container that they'd thought to bring. Meanwhile, the owner has finished his first pass and turned the equipment around, moved over to another row with a different type of potato and begins the magic all over again. Other employees are riding around in golf cats or atv's and assisting those who have eyes bigger than the container(s) they have brought or who have wandered too far to carry their stash back to their vehicle.

Next, the crowd begins to start thinning with those who haven't the need (or the want) 
or even the stomach to try every variety planted. . . . these folks head to the 'check-out' lane where they stop at the designated spot and each container is weighed on an old-fashioned platform scale, while another helper is working a calculator and figuring the grand total for each customer. Some of us are in it for the duration and when they were selling for $.07Â¢/lb, I managed to pick up around 1650 pounds that day and on checking out caught the owners eye and he wanted to know what we planned on doing with them all. Informed him that we were raising pigs and wanted to use them as a supplement. Next I asked him what he did to all the taters that didn't get picked up on that ONE day. He said that they just plow them under, but if I wanted to, I could come out the next week and glean as many as wanted. Spent most of the day, and got OVER a ton for free and the pigs learned to love. . .er. . like. . . well, they ate a lot that winter! Like everything else, the price has gone up and this year like last, they will be $15Â¢/lb. I'd saved a couple hundred pounds from last year and planted them in my garden, but due to the severe drought, only about half of them sprouted, so will likely be going back again this Saturday. . . it's a tradition and who knows what variety we'll discover that we've never tried before? Have been going 6-8 years now and I get a rush each and every time!

I'm quite certain that they don't make any profit directly from selling the spuds. . . . more of a customer appreciation along with the side benefit, that a certain percentage of those participating, will likely stop in at the barn that's been 
converted to a produce market with scores of other consumables for sale.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

copperkid3 said:


> known as "potato day"! Around 8-10 acres are planted with varying types and the crowds line up at the gate at the crack of dawn, although the actual harvest time won't start until 10am. The line of cars will literally stretch for over half a mile or more! Then at the chosen time, the gate is opened and everyone rushes in and are directed to park around the perimeter of the spud field. Anticipation mounts as the owner drives the tractor with the attached digger onto the dirt and starts down the first row. Immediately, the waiting crowd scurrys out like devouring locusts and begin grabbing and throwing tators into boxes, bags or any other container that they'd thought to bring. Meanwhile, the owner has finished his first pass and turned the equipment around, moved over to another row with a different type of potato and begins the magic all over again. Other employees are riding around in golf cats or atv's and assisting those who have eyes bigger than the container(s) they have brought or who have wandered too far to carry their stash back to their vehicle.
> 
> Next, the crowd begins to start thinning with those who haven't the need (or the want)
> or even the stomach to try every variety planted. . . . these folks head to the 'check-out' lane where they stop at the designated spot and each container is weighed on an old-fashioned platform scale, while another helper is working a calculator and figuring the grand total for each customer. Some of us are in it for the duration and when they were selling for $.07Â¢/lb, *I managed to pick up around 1650 pounds that day and on checking out caught the owners eye and he wanted to know what we planned on doing with them all. Informed him that we were raising pigs and wanted to use them as a supplement. Next I asked him what he did to all the taters that didn't get picked up on that ONE day. He said that they just plow them under, but if I wanted to, I could come out the next week and glean as many as wanted. Spent most of the day, and got OVER a ton for free *and the pigs learned to love. . .er. . like. . . well, they ate a lot that winter! Like everything else, the price has gone up and this year like last, they will be $15Â¢/lb. I'd saved a couple hundred pounds from last year and planted them in my garden, but due to the severe drought, only about half of them sprouted, so will likely be going back again this Saturday. . . it's a tradition and who knows what variety we'll discover that we've never tried before? Have been going 6-8 years now and I get a rush each and every time!
> ...


What a blessing! If there was anyplace you could glean around here, I'd sure go!


----------

